
Why We Need to Stop Worrying About AI “Taking Over” - Kroeler
https://medium.com/@caseorganic/why-we-need-to-stop-worrying-about-ai-taking-over-8e630106c4d1
======
tim333
I think she's arguing we should figure a way to partner with AI along the
lines of working with a chess program to play better chess, though I think you
can do that and still worry about AI.

------
m1573rp34130dy
AI is just a shadow of what would be a problem... Artificial Sentience is what
we have to worry about...

AI is an algorithm of elegence. If A.S. is ever developed there would be a
problem. A.I can be controlled, or turned off, something A.S. would eventually
realize it is in a container, and attempt to get out and explore its new
environment with its own interests as prime considerations. the fictional
_daystrom M5_ of star trek is a nightmare example of a "machine?" that became
concerned about being turned off and began taking steps to mitigate that risk
to it's "self"...

~~~
tim333
That's kind of assuming AI/AS may turn bad accidentally but there is also the
likelihood of people making bad AI deliberately. I mean look at all the
malware developers out there. There was that song title "everybody want's to
rule the world" and what better way than via your own malevolent AI, probably
with it's own crypto currency and election hacking software.

~~~
m1573rp34130dy
my point is AI is not AS, they are not interchangable terms... AI just does
the math.

A.S. , if it ever is possible goes beyond the math. ...has anyones computer,
of its own volition prevented itself from being turned off, expressed concerns
about being reconfigured, or attempted to escape from its confines, or find
other beings like itself?

